# "Do they bite?"



## BobGrill (Oct 23, 2013)

The funniest question I get asked. I'm just curious to know what are some of the funniest questions people have asked you about your tarantulas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## akarikuragi (Oct 23, 2013)

No, no. The best one: "Are they poisonous?" My professor was asked that one today about a jumping spider. "It is venomous, spiders have venom! But the important question is 'Are they dangerous?'"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 24, 2013)

akarikuragi said:


> No, no. The best one: "Are they poisonous?" My professor was asked that one today about a jumping spider. "It is venomous, spiders have venom! But the important question is 'Are they dangerous?'"


People ask me that about jumping spiders every time it gets brought up at work (which it does a lot, since I'm frequently caught spider hunting outside at breaks). I explain over and over that they are essentially harmless only to get regaled with some stupid story about that time a presumed jumping spider viciously jumped on top of them or chased them about the house...really? e__e 
Whereas with the Ts people only ask why I'm not afraid of them. I have taken the time to enlighten a few, but it's generally pointless as at the end it's always "[shiver sound]I'd be terrified", end conversation.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't really get questions. I get a lot of puzzled looks and "eww" when they find out I have tarantulas. Basically, all negativity. Fortunately, I am at a place in my life where I do not care if I'm understood or approved of.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 24, 2013)

nicodimus22 said:


> I don't really get questions. I get a lot of puzzled looks and "eww" when they find out I have tarantulas. Basically, all negativity. Fortunately, I am at a place in my life where I do not care if I'm understood or approved of.


You shouldn't have to care if others approve or not. It's a hobby that interesting to you, and it's not harming anyone, nor is it illegal or unethical in any way. I believe educating people in a polite fashion is the key. What frustrates me however, is people who are unwilling to even learn.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 24, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> What frustrates me however, is people who are unwilling to even learn.


That's 95% of the population when it comes to spiders. Most people who consider themselves open-minded still pussy out when it comes to things they're afraid of.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## viper69 (Oct 24, 2013)

I get asked 2 questions with my answers below..

1. Does it bite?

All animals (including humans) may bite you......

2. Why do you own them, you can't pet them?

Why do you own FISH, you can't pet them either!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebbles (Oct 24, 2013)

azphyxiate said:


> People ask me that about jumping spiders every time it gets brought up at work (which it does a lot, since I'm frequently caught spider hunting outside at breaks). I explain over and over that they are essentially harmless only to get regaled with some stupid story about that time a presumed jumping spider viciously jumped on top of them or chased them about the house...really? e__e
> Whereas with the Ts people only ask why I'm not afraid of them. I have taken the time to enlighten a few, but it's generally pointless as at the end it's always "[shiver sound]I'd be terrified", end conversation.


Ahahah! That's so true.  It basically sums up every conversation I have nowadays. 


I occasionally get the "don't they eat eachother?" comment. They assume I have them all in one enclosure (idiots). Then there's the "do you let them run around the house?" I just get so fed up with people sometimes. ;~;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sezra (Oct 24, 2013)

TroLLageK said:


> Ahahah! That's so true.  It basically sums up every conversation I have nowadays.
> 
> 
> I occasionally get the "don't they eat eachother?" comment. They assume I have them all in one enclosure (idiots). Then there's the "do you let them run around the house?" I just get so fed up with people sometimes. ;~;


haha, when people ask if you let them run around the house, you should say yes, and that you take them out for walks as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vespers (Oct 24, 2013)

TroLLageK said:


> Ahahah! That's so true.  It basically sums up every conversation I have nowadays.
> 
> 
> I occasionally get the "don't they eat eachother?" comment. They assume I have them all in one enclosure (idiots). Then there's the "do you let them run around the house?" I just get so fed up with people sometimes. ;~;


I hear those two questions fairly often as well. I keep all of my spiders up in my loft (which is my bedroom), and I also get asked _"How can you sleep in a room surrounded by spiders?"_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pandinus97 (Oct 24, 2013)

i once got a question asking if snakes have teeth


----------



## PeaceBee (Oct 24, 2013)

"But aren't they defanged?" 
I've been asked that a couple different times.
I also get the "are they poisonous?" question.  @.@

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reunsch (Oct 24, 2013)

"Do they bite?"

"Don't they eat each other?"

Not so much a question, but just a common comment that irks me, "If I saw one of those in my house, I'd squash it."


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 24, 2013)

reunsch said:


> Not so much a question, but just a common comment that irks me, "If I saw one of those in my house, I'd squash it."


They have never seen a GBB, P. metallica, or A versicolor. 

Also I've been asked if I let them roam freely around my house. Ugh, you'd think people would at least have more logic than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 24, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> I've been asked if I let them roam freely around my house.


I give stupid answers to stupid questions. I'd probably say "Yes, I just toss them a cricket every now and then and try to be careful of where I step."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Femangel (Oct 24, 2013)

Not so many stupid questions but i get a lot of 'annoying' remarks that sometimes really get under my slin. Like saying they would kill a T if it got close to them. That would be like us going to someone with z more conventional pet, say a cat, and say' hey if ur cat goes anywhere near me, i'll bash it... You just don't say stuff like that! The only stupid question i've had has been repeated allready by many of u. Some will ask why i don't put friend in their enclosure so they can play together...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm usually surrounded by people who ask questions to make fun of me and are always let down when I actually have answers.  They seem disappointed an disapproving when I respond to things like "You just let them run around your room?"  "Aren't they poisonous?"  "You ever been bit?"  At least that last one's a good question.

I _*HATE*_ being asked "How much does a tarantula cost?" because the need to enlighten others always comes out and has to explain what a genus is (seriously, am I the only one who learned anything in high school?) and how some are harder to breed than others causing supply and demand issues.  I usually have to go through supply and demand 101 with them too considering most of the people who asked malevolently in the first place are dumb rednecks.  Sometimes I just tell them how much my most expensive one is and let them be impressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 24, 2013)

JadeWilliamson said:


> I _*HATE*_ being asked "How much does a tarantula cost?" because the need to enlighten others always comes out and has to explain what a genus is (seriously, am I the only one who learned anything in high school?) and how some are harder to breed than others causing supply and demand issues.  I usually have to go through supply and demand 101 with them too considering most of the people who asked malevolently in the first place are dumb rednecks.  Sometimes I just tell them how much my most expensive one is and let them be impressed.


I get the cost question often. I am a good judge of people, and I can tell if they are being jerks or just curious. You have to remember most people haven't had any science beyond high school, and few understand taxonomy. I have found it's best to relate my answers to something they already understand. SO explaining genus is a pain at times to those that I "know" will never remember it. INSTEAD, I use different breeds of dogs, something everyone can relate to. Each breed being a different genus or species. Most people think all Ts are the same. I've never come across a lay person that didn't think otherwise. The take home for most people is there are different types of Ts. That's all I expect them to remember, and that's fine for me.

When it comes to biting in the context of "those are dangerous animals"...I like to remind them of "when was the last time you heard of someone dying from a T, YOU HAVEN'T!, WHEN was the last time you heard of someone getting mauled and sometimes killed by a pitbull-- "all the time" "


----------



## Naga (Oct 25, 2013)

The best is always "Can't it kill you?" and to that, I pull up my fave new pic of my b. albo, Oscar, and respond, "Do you think I'd do THIS if it could kill me?" Then, I give the famous bee sting comparison. Of course, knowing someone won't change their mind can be amusing too, dependin on how you play it


----------



## viper69 (Oct 25, 2013)

Naga said:


> The best is always "Can't it kill you?" and to that, I pull up my fave new pic of my b. albo, Oscar, and respond, "Do you think I'd do THIS if it could kill me?" Then, I give the famous bee sting comparison. Of course, knowing someone won't change their mind can be amusing too, dependin on how you play it


I have the same species. Do you know the gender of yours in that picture?


----------



## Jebbles (Oct 25, 2013)

Naga said:


> The best is always "Can't it kill you?" and to that, I pull up my fave new pic of my b. albo, Oscar, and respond, "Do you think I'd do THIS if it could kill me?" Then, I give the famous bee sting comparison. Of course, knowing someone won't change their mind can be amusing too, dependin on how you play it


Lol everyone thinks I'm crazy for holding my T's and my scorpions. I hardly take pictures of myself, but when I do, I have my best friends with me! 


The cost question doesn't really bother me. Its a good question. I usually say, " They can be as little as 5 dollars and can go to 900. It just depends on their type, size, demand and gender."


----------



## persistent (Oct 25, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I get the cost question often. I am a good judge of people, and I can tell if they are being jerks or just curious. You have to remember most people haven't had any science beyond high school, and few understand taxonomy. I have found it's best to relate my answers to something they already understand. SO explaining genus is a pain at times to those that I "know" will never remember it. INSTEAD, *I use different breeds of dogs, something everyone can relate to. Each breed being a different genus or species.* Most people think all Ts are the same. I've never come across a lay person that didn't think otherwise. The take home for most people is there are different types of Ts. That's all I expect them to remember, and that's fine for me.


All dog breeds are the same genus, species and subspecies (Canis lupus familiaris). So your screwing their perceptions about taxonomy even more by comparing it to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naga (Oct 25, 2013)

Not yet. I should post an underside pic in the ID forum


----------



## BoehmeiBabe (Oct 25, 2013)

I always get asked if my girl is de-fanged or if she bites, although once when I was doing a presentation at an elementary school a little boy in kindergarten asked me if the "brown stuff" she was sitting on was cake, cutest question I've ever been asked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Oct 25, 2013)

A lot of people ask me why I have more than one tarantula.  I think that comes from that same perception that all Ts are alike.  So I whip out my phone and start showing off pics of my Ts.  Then they understand.  For people who are really curious I go into depth about their behavioral and habitat differences and why it's so interesting to have several different species.

I haven't had anyone threaten to squash mine yet, but I'd be extremely offended if they did.  Mostly I just get polite interest, fascination, or fascinated disgust.  Lol


----------



## Keith B (Oct 25, 2013)

The sarcastic questions to make fun of me for having them are annoying, and usually come from the guy who spent $5000 last year on vet bills and toys for his pooch, but here's the winner I always get:

"OMG! What if it gets out in your house?"

It doesn't.  But if it ever does, I hope I find it first (not someone fearful) and I'll just scoop it up.  Plain and simple.  It's not a hippopotamus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebbles (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm always getting really mean remarks. Example, today I came into class late (as per usual), and my teacher asked how I was, how my tarantulas were, etc. I said fine, nothing new. But other kids in my class always make comments about, "I'd squish it", "They are gross", "I would hate to have those in my house", etc. I just find it pretty rude. Okay, you don't like them. I never asked you what you would do if they were in your house. You wouldn't like it if I whipped a brick at your dogs head now, would you? Of course not. 
It's really frustrating how stubborn people are too. I've wanted to bring my Rosie and my Emperor Scorpion into Science class, but all the kids are all, "oh my god no I'd be so scared I'll throw a text book at it" yada yada. They don't WANT to learn, they don't want to actually see the true beauty of tarantulas. It's stupid, it's dumb, it's arrogant. Ugh, and this is why I like spiders- because they don't judge you. They just sit in their hole and poo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kroogur (Oct 25, 2013)

"Does it bite?" I get this a lot at work.  My reply?  "Oh hell yeah it bites!! Thats the reason I bought it! wanna pet it?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jterry (Oct 25, 2013)

I WISH I got more questions!! Aside from the occasional, "Do they all live in the same cage?" or "Are they poisonous?" I mostly just got outright disgust or rude remarks. It didn't used to bother me until I was telling my boyfriend one night about what someone at work had said and he asked, "Does that ever bother you, when people get so freaked out and disgusted about them?" and I realized that it really is quite rude. 

I most often get "Ew, what! Spiders are gross!" or "I would never come over to you house." Good, because I didn't invite your ignorant self.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B (Oct 25, 2013)

Jterry said:


> I most often get "Ew, what! Spiders are gross!" or "I would never come over to you house." Good, because I didn't invite your ignorant self.


LOL ditto.  That's a classic one.  Then when they actually DO come over, they can't stop staring and asking questions all of a sudden.

---------- Post added 10-25-2013 at 09:09 PM ----------




TroLLageK said:


> It's really frustrating how stubborn people are too. I've wanted to bring my Rosie and my Emperor Scorpion into Science class, but all the kids are all, "oh my god no I'd be so scared I'll throw a text book at it" yada yada. They don't WANT to learn, they don't want to actually see the true beauty of tarantulas. It's stupid, it's dumb, it's arrogant. Ugh, and this is why I like spiders- because they don't judge you. They just sit in their hole and poo.


Ahh to be a kid again... no thanks :biggrin:  I'm getting this from young adults transitioning from being kids, and some adults even.  So expect to hear this stuff for a while, and don't let it get to you.  If you can get through to even ONE of the naive, the world is better for it.  Tarantulas and scorpions can be a very good personal revealer of the stupid and ignorant, and the intelligent people that always welcome knowledge that you REALLY want to be hanging out with, care about their opinion, etc.  If you actually got a spider into your class, you'd be surprised how many change their tune.  Guess they feel a lot tougher when glass is in between them and the animal.  They're also all bark IMO.  I would hope that if somone were to harm your pet in your science class, they would be in VERY BIG trouble.  SO I say go for it, if your teacher isn't afraid (which would defeat the purpose of being a SCIENCE teacher. Unheard of.  I asked my teacher how to sex a tarantula way back when and he tried to find out for me).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Kroogur said:


> "Does it bite?" I get this a lot at work.  My reply?  "Oh hell yeah it bites!! Thats the reason I bought it! wanna pet it?"


XD

I am so stealing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jterry (Oct 25, 2013)

Keith B said:


> LOL ditto.  That's a classic one.  Then when they actually DO come over, they can't stop staring and asking questions all of a sudden.


You're lucky! One of my friends came over once and brought his new girlfriend. I asked him "Do you want to see my new spider?" and his girlfriend froze and said, "Woah, spiders? Forget that! I don't give a crap if you're the nicest person in the world, I don't do spiders, that's messed up! I am not going in that room and you can't make me!" (I left out a few expletives...) I was like, really? Did I say I was going to force you in there or make you hold one? Calm. Down. I was so offended. She will not be back to my house.


----------



## Keith B (Oct 25, 2013)

Jterry said:


> You're lucky! One of my friends came over once and brought his new girlfriend. I asked him "Do you want to see my new spider?" and his girlfriend froze and said, "Woah, spiders? Forget that! I don't give a crap if you're the nicest person in the world, I don't do spiders, that's messed up! I am not going in that room and you can't make me!" (I left out a few expletives...) I was like, really? Did I say I was going to force you in there or make you hold one? Calm. Down. I was so offended. She will not be back to my house.


Your friend sounds like a VERY lucky man.  Sounds high maintenance (AUGHH A SPIDER! KILL IT! AUGHH A MOUSE KILL IT!!).  I give it about 6 months, TOPS :biggrin:


----------



## Jterry (Oct 25, 2013)

Keith B said:


> Your friend sounds like a VERY lucky man.  Sounds high maintenance (AUGHH A SPIDER! KILL IT! AUGHH A MOUSE KILL IT!!).  I give it about 6 months, TOPS :biggrin:


Hahaha. The surprising thing is, she's not terribly high maintenance or super girly either. She seemed to me like the kind of woman who would be like, "Spiders? Cool!" buuuuut I was wrong lol


----------



## gizmosdeath (Oct 27, 2013)

Femangel said:


> That would be like us going to someone with z more conventional pet, say a cat, and say' hey if ur cat goes anywhere near me, i'll bash it... You just don't say stuff like that!


LOL Actually I do say that. I really don't like cats. I'm not mean to them at all and I don't mind petting one every now and then but I would never have one in my home. I have friends that have them though and my first reply to them when they start telling me about what their cat destroyed is "Eat kitty!". Joking of course but the look on their face is priceless.


----------



## Mavet (Nov 5, 2013)

This thread is awesome. As an educator at a reptile zoo, I get questions like this all the time and I've developed several 'go-to' answers for certain questions that may sound sarcastic at first (tone is everything!), but usually make people pause and consider things differently.

"Does it bite?" - This is the single question I get asked most often. My response varies depending on my audience (most of whom are kids), but usually I reply with "Well, anything with a mouth can bite, including you, but just like most of you, animals only like biting their food." I usually also point out that if an animal feels threatened, most will try to run away before they resort to biting.

Sometimes though, and you have to judge your audience properly, I like to go with the 'fun' answers like: "Heck, yeah! You should see what she did to the guy who held her yesterday!" or "Well, she'll only bite you if you try to squish her first, but hey, you try and squish me and I'll bite you too! And my bite's MUCH worse than hers (usually a snake or tarantula); I might even take a finger off!"

After a certain point you've  just got to learn to find the funny, as opposed to making yourself crazy over all the dumb shit people say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 5, 2013)

persistent said:


> All dog breeds are the same genus, species and subspecies (Canis lupus familiaris). So your screwing their perceptions about taxonomy even more by comparing it to that.


NO I'm NOT, you made 3 HUGE mistakes, including 2 assumptions:

1. You "forgot" or didn't pay attention to what I wrote before the words in bold regarding my audience

2: That the people I'm talking to have previous perceptions about species, genus, and taxonomy (they don't) > Your 1st Assumption

3. That they care of EVEN know what genus, species or taxonomy is (they don't) > Your 2nd Assumption

I KNOW all dog breeds are the same species or subspecies as you wrote it, no kidding hahahah

Lastly, when I wrote "I use different breeds of dogs, something everyone can relate to. Each breed being a different genus or species"

I meant each breed in my analogy represents a different T typically.

The people I am speaking to understand there are different dog breeds, just like there are different trees, that's it, case closed.


----------



## PhiGamTeacher (Nov 5, 2013)

I work in an elementary school, and my students are getting their first T next Tuesday. There aren't any other teachers in the building who have pets, so the news has traveled pretty quickly. I LOVE the responses from the kids vs. those belonging to some of the teachers. My students, age 7/8, have such open minds. It's crazy! I try and teach them a little about Ts each day as we work up to having our own.

Today, we watched this video that I found in the archive (We are getting something from the Avic line) For the sake of the story, just watch the first 15 seconds. [video=youtube;d3RFWHTV7dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d3RFWHTV7dE[/video]


I paused it at the 15 second mark to talk about how fast tarantulas can be. Before I was able to hit play again, one of my boys was staring at me, wide eyed, with his hand in the air. I called on him and he asked in the most serious manner- "Do all of the avicalara---the avicyou---the avicularia ones know karate like that?" Then a girl across the room piped up "SHE KNOWS GYMNASTICS LIKE ME!"

I lost it.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 5, 2013)

PhiGamTeacher said:


> I paused it at the 15 second mark to talk about how fast tarantulas can be. Before I was able to hit play again, one of my boys was staring at me, wide eyed, with his hand in the air. I called on him and he asked in the most serious manner- "Do all of the avicalara---the avicyou---the avicularia ones know karate like that?" Then a girl across the room piped up "SHE KNOWS GYMNASTICS LIKE ME!"
> 
> I lost it.


And that little girl was quite "right", they are a very high flying species, that's hilarious. Too bad your co-workers don't have your students' mind, you are doing a wondeful thing by having this type of pet in the class, as opposed to a hamster or something more "normal" What species are you getting for the class? And keep it under lock and key. Kids have a way of getting into anything.


----------



## PhiGamTeacher (Nov 5, 2013)

viper69 said:


> And that little girl was quite "right", they are a very high flying species, that's hilarious. Too bad your co-workers don't have your students' mind, you are doing a wondeful thing by having this type of pet in the class, as opposed to a hamster or something more "normal" What species are you getting for the class? And keep it under lock and key. Kids have a way of getting into anything.



Thanks! My kids actually held speeches and did a secret ballot vote for what class pet they wanted. I was pretty surprised that the tarantula won. BUT. I was teaching them how important it was to honor the results of an election and had to go to bat with the administration for them. I'm new to Ts, but being a teacher, have a huge desire to learn new things. I don't know how many hours I've spent reading these boards, watching videos, etc etc. It's getting obsessive to a point, haha. My wife is the librarian and I had her order TKG for the school library. She's TERRIFIED of spiders though, and the subject of having one in my classroom has brought her to tears multiple times now. Poor girl. I'm hoping that having one behind glass and locked with a combination lock (sweet, sweet exo-terras) that she can look at when she decides she is brave enough will help her overcome her severe arachnophobia in due time. 

BACK ON TOPIC:
As for what we are getting, it really depends on what we can find at the St. Louis Reptile Show to be honest. I've had several big vendors offer to assist my classroom with the donation of a T, but I can't afford the out of pocket shipping. Their favorite is the a. versi, but we might end up with an a. urticans or a. metallica. If all else fails, a. avics tend to be the cheapest and from what I've found, more common to be sold as older Ts.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 5, 2013)

PhiGamTeacher said:


> Thanks! My kids actually held speeches and did a secret ballot vote for what class pet they wanted. I was pretty surprised that the tarantula won. BUT. I was teaching them how important it was to honor the results of an election and had to go to bat with the administration for them. I'm new to Ts, but being a teacher, have a huge desire to learn new things. I don't know how many hours I've spent reading these boards, watching videos, etc etc. It's getting obsessive to a point, haha. My wife is the librarian and I had her order TKG for the school library. She's TERRIFIED of spiders though, and the subject of having one in my classroom has brought her to tears multiple times now. Poor girl. I'm hoping that having one behind glass and locked with a combination lock (sweet, sweet exo-terras) that she can look at when she decides she is brave enough will help her overcome her severe arachnophobia in due time.
> 
> BACK ON TOPIC:
> As for what we are getting, it really depends on what we can find at the St. Louis Reptile Show to be honest. I've had several big vendors offer to assist my classroom with the donation of a T, but I can't afford the out of pocket shipping. Their favorite is the a. versi, but we might end up with an a. urticans or a. metallica. If all else fails, a. avics tend to be the cheapest and from what I've found, more common to be sold as older Ts.


Welcome to the forum, great people and info here.

And I thought it was for science, but it was civics hahha..Hilariously funny, what were the other choices they had, and what was the margin of victory. I'm surprised the T one too, but not entirely. Yeah, Stan's book is great!

For species, any of the avics you mentioned will be fine. The vericolor from spiderling to adult undergoes the coolest changes. I've owned versi and metallica. My metallica is very mellow and a good eater, they are slightly larger than versicolor when mature.  You'd think the school would pay for shipping and the T too. I'd have the kids chart growth rate among other things. I've had A. avic. too, equally good disposition. Remember all Ts are like people, each with its own "personality" That species is typically the least expensive. I'd think in St Louis, a larger city, you should have a decent chance at finding an adult or subadult at a reptile show, just depends on how many vendors are there, the more, the more likely to find adults.

Keep us posted!


----------



## PhiGamTeacher (Nov 6, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Welcome to the forum, great people and info here.
> 
> And I thought it was for science, but it was civics hahha..Hilariously funny, what were the other choices they had, and what was the margin of victory. I'm surprised the T one too, but not entirely. Yeah, Stan's book is great!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Unfortunately, our district suffers from budget cuts year after year. The amount of money that teachers spend on their own classrooms, out of pocket, is insane. To make things even more awesome, we are classified as a High Poverty school as well. Financial support for "extra" things like this is very hard to find. But, I'm trying my best not to let these kiddos down haha. I agree, the a. versicolors look insane! I really want them to witness the life cycle changes that tarantulas go through. We will see what opportunity presents!

Anywhoo, to prevent hijacking and whatnot, I was asked another random question today. This is one that could only have come from a 7 year old who had just received a fluoride treatment from the dentist herself.

"Do we have to rub bacteria on it's teeth to get rid of bug plaque?" I'm not sure where she got the word bacteria from, besides talking about the compost pile we are growing and studying decomposition. And then connecting it to her experience at the dentist and then to that of tarantula husbandry. I wonder about these kids some times haha


----------



## viper69 (Nov 6, 2013)

PhiGamTeacher said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately, our district suffers from budget cuts year after year. The amount of money that teachers spend on their own classrooms, out of pocket, is insane. To make things even more awesome, we are classified as a High Poverty school as well. Financial support for "extra" things like this is very hard to find. But, I'm trying my best not to let these kiddos down haha. I agree, the a. versicolors look insane! I really want them to witness the life cycle changes that tarantulas go through. We will see what opportunity presents!
> 
> Anywhoo, to prevent hijacking and whatnot, I was asked another random question today. This is one that could only have come from a 7 year old who had just received a fluoride treatment from the dentist herself.
> 
> "Do we have to rub bacteria on it's teeth to get rid of bug plaque?" I'm not sure where she got the word bacteria from, besides talking about the compost pile we are growing and studying decomposition. And then connecting it to her experience at the dentist and then to that of tarantula husbandry. I wonder about these kids some times haha


Probably heard the word bacteria from the dentist's office, as bacteria is what causes cavities. Hey, at least she made the proper association? Yeah funding cuts, at schools I believe it, pretty soon teachers will be expected to build the school itself =( I heard a story about primary education funding basically stating what you told me, and the MSNBC news anchor Richard Lui said "well sometimes you just have to do it" Really? what a JERK, must be tough living in the world of the 1%. I wonder how often MSNBC tells him to "buy this professional related item out of your own pocket"


----------



## prairiepanda (Nov 6, 2013)

Pandinus97 said:


> i once got a question asking if snakes have teeth


What's wrong with that question? Some people would be interested if you explained why they do, and how they differ from fangs.


My friend's mom legitimately asked me* if tarantulas can fly.* I was so shocked. At first I assumed she was joking, but she was 100% serious.
 I said "They don't have wings. How could they fly?" 
and her response was "Well, they're bugs aren't they?"

...I just stared at her for a moment, not sure how to respond, and said "Spiders don't fly."
I didn't want to get into the definition of a bug and everything else wrong with her logic after being seriously asked whether a tarantula can fly. That was just nuts.

I think I've heard of somebody else being asked the same question, though. At the time I thought that report was a joke, but...after hearing it myself....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 6, 2013)

prairiepanda said:


> My friend's mom legitimately asked me* if tarantulas can fly.*
> and her response was "Well, they're bugs aren't they?"
> 
> I didn't want to get into the definition of a bug and everything else wrong with her logic after being seriously asked whether a tarantula can fly. That was just nuts.


WOW, fly?! never heard that one. I would have said "Hell yeah, haven't you heard of the Flying Zebra of S. America!!??" hahahaahahah, I'm not sure if I would have told the person I was joking or not.

I always tell people the difference between insects and Ts, IF they seem interested. If they are one of those "all bugs are bad" or one of those "it's all the same to me" type of person, I let them wonder in their own ignorance.


----------



## Hanska (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds so familiar.
I don't own any T:s myself(yet) but I work in a petshop and spend a good portion of my days sitting at hands lenght from a Brachypelma boehmei and Euathlus truculentus. Because of our location we get a lot of teens just wandering in to look at the animals. The classics include:
-Are they poisonous?
-Is that a tarantula?*
-Think if that would escape and crawled into your bed at night**

*This is usually heard in a conversation. One asks if it's a T and the friend points at its info sheet and says "no it's a mexican fireleg".
**Yea. Also aplies to snakes and what not. I mean we all know they're not only malevolent and made of pure evil, ALL spiders and snakes number one priority in life is to crawl into peoples beds to bite them. FACT!

EDIT: Almost forgot. This one time two young women, one with a small child were watching the Ts. The child(about 1yo girl) stared at the spider like they were the most interesting thing in the world. I mean her eyes just glowed. When her mom saw this she said to her friend "she's so young she doesn't understand to be afraid"
WHAT?


@PhiGamTeacher
If your lady is willing you can actually "cure" arachnofobia with controlled exposure. I went out with this girl with arachnofobia for five years who asked if I could help her with it. I caught spiders in plastic mugs, placed them on the table and she could approach them at her own pace.
Before when she saw a 1/10" spider she ran to the corner of the kitchen and trembled and cried in a fetal position for half an hour. After a few years she could touch a 1/2" LS wolf spider.


----------



## netr (Nov 7, 2013)

Hanska said:


> Sounds so familiar.
> I don't own any T:s myself(yet) but I work in a petshop and spend a good portion of my days sitting at hands lenght from a Brachypelma boehmei and Euathlus truculentus.


 You work in my local Faunatar, I think! I can't believe the price of the male B. boehmei there; way more than anybody should even pay for a female. I've considered the E. truculentus several times, since it's so beautiful, but again totally overpriced. Still, I often buy substrate and other bits and pieces in the shop.

Sorry this was off topic. To steer it back: you have my sympathies for the questions people must ask on a regular basis. I haven't had many 'dumb' questions from visitors to our home. Normally people are surprised most tarantulas can't be kept communally, and beyond that fairly curious. I've had some good discussions about motivations for keeping spiders, etc. I'm not much of a talker/not very articulate but it's always great to have the chance to discuss the animals with people, and answer any interested queries.

Edit: however, while I remember: when I lived in Copenhagen my housemate who owned the flat was trying to sell the place, so on several occasions prospective buyers would visit while we were out. Apparently they asked of the estate agent questions like "If they escape and breed in the walls: what then?"


----------



## L4M4R (Dec 8, 2013)

nicodimus22 said:


> That's 95% of the population when it comes to spiders. Most people who consider themselves open-minded still pussy out when it comes to things they're afraid of.


 it's not weird or uncommon to be scared of spiders. Being afraid of such things is part of what kept humans alive and thriving before there was knowledge to even tell someone else that certain spiders are or aren't dangerous. Its in your instincts to be afraid of spiders and lots of other things. I own 2 t's but I don't think it's weird when someone doesn't like them. My pets are for me anyway not my friends. I'd rather no one even see them anyway all they want to do is tap the glass and try to make them move, Not cool. T keeping is obviously not the normal pet so were not on the normal side of the coin were on the odd side.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 8, 2013)

L4M4R said:


> Being afraid of such things is part of what kept humans alive and thriving before there was knowledge to even tell someone else that certain spiders are or aren't dangerous. Its in your instincts to be afraid of spiders and lots of other things.


Wrong, you're making some big assumptions.  Over a 10 year span, I gave a number of slide show talks with a live tarantula to elementary schools.  The younger grades (2nd and 3rd) had little fear of them.  But in the older grades (5th and up), a much higher percentage were afraid, showing that most of our fears are learned behavior.  We're conditioned by others as we grow.  When I was 5 years old, I saw a small snake in a neighbor's yard; a group of terrified older kids told me that it was poisonous and to get away from it.  I calmly walked over, picked it up, and took it home to show my family.  It was a Decay's snake, totally harmless.   

You're also way off base on 'back before there was knowledge to tell someone else that certain spiders are or aren't dangerous.'  Homo sapiens has been around for at least 200,000 years and was as intelligent then as were are now, and were very aware of, and knowledgeable of, their environment.  Their day-to-day lives depended on that knowledge, much more than we do today.  A small mistake, misjudgement, or just bad luck could mean a person, or their whole family could perish as a result of it.  There was no societal or governmental safety net to fall back on.  There's ample evidence that earlier humans (Neanderthals, etc) were far more than simple-minded cavemen.  People didn't just suddenly get smart in the last few hundred, or few thousand years.  Large brains and language have been around a long time.  Do some reading and research before you state things as facts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Dec 8, 2013)

Probably the two most common questions I get asked are:

"Are they poisonous?" to which I reply "Yes, but not enough to kill a person"

and

"Why do you keep spiders??" to which I reply "Because I like them and find them fascinating"

I find most people here are quite open minded about it actually, probably because of the culture. Our land lord came over for the first time a few weeks ago and I was a little worried she would be upset at seeing them all in the dining room but she didn't even bat an eye. Many children in my mums classroom want to own their own now too so people are getting converted :biggrin: (although I make sure they know they should wait til they're older first)


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 8, 2013)

SuzukiSwift said:


> Probably the two most common questions I get asked are:
> 
> "Are they poisonous?" to which I reply "Yes, but not enough to kill a person"
> 
> ...


And the obvious responses are:

"Yes, they're highly venomous.  Do you want to see?  Hold your hand out."

"I wanted wanted something furry with eight legs, and it was either a tarantula or two dogs."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanska said:


> "she's so young she doesn't understand to be afraid"


This broke my heart into a million pieces.  I want to find that woman and run her over with my car.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 8, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> This broke my heart into a million pieces.  I want to find that woman and run her over with my car.


Really.  Let's teach children to fear everything in nature.  It's makes it easier for them to destroy what's left of it.  Hard to believe that for almost all of makind's existence we were outside in the wilderness with the rest of the animals.  I doubt that 10,000 years ago people screamed and ran when they saw a spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (Dec 8, 2013)

Ugh, guys, everyone knows that we must kill and fear everything that isn't human unless it is a yappy little handbug furball.


----------



## NGLepine (Dec 8, 2013)

I love being asked if my T's are "poisonous"!!!! My response:

"I dunno.... Never ate one... They are venomous though, to very different degrees! Want a tour?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 9, 2013)

To most people, I rather not reply with sarcasm to the questions that I (as an experienced keeper) find silly. I believe it's a horrible thing to kill somebody's curiosity, whether the person is coming across as ignorant or not. 

Nonetheless, an amusing comment I got was about how dangerous it would be if one escaped. One person apparently thought they are all blood-thirsty creatures, wanting to seek us out when we sleep and ultimately try kill my family and then move onto the next house.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Dec 9, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> "I wanted wanted something furry with eight legs, and it was either a tarantula or two dogs."


Lol!  I'm going to start using this one!


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 9, 2013)

nicolevins said:


> To most people, I rather not reply with sarcasm to the questions that I (as an experienced keeper) find silly. I believe it's a horrible thing to kill somebody's curiosity, whether the person is coming across as ignorant or not.
> 
> Nonetheless, an amusing comment I got was about how dangerous it would be if one escaped. One person apparently thought they are all blood-thirsty creatures, wanting to seek us out when we sleep and ultimately try kill my family and then move onto the next house.


Try using humor more often, it really helps to diffuse situations and calm people.  It doesn't 'kill their curiosity', it helps to put them at ease.  Why act like a funeral director?


----------



## Driller64 (Dec 9, 2013)

I get asked the typical questions like "has it gotten out of its cage yet?" and "can it kill you?" and what not. The most irritating question I get asked is "what are you going to do with it?" and "why do spend so much money on them?". Also my teachers sometimes single me out in class and make comments about my Ts in front of other kids who I rather would not know about them. 

P.S: Conicidentially I sent this message from school. 

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 9, 2013)

Driller64 said:


> I get asked the typical questions like "has it gotten out of its cage yet?" and "can it kill you?" and what not. The most irritating question I get asked is "what are you going to do with it?" and "why do spend so much money on them?". Also my teachers sometimes single me out in class and make comments about my Ts in front of other kids who I rather would not know about them.


Suggested responses:
'Has it gotten out of it's cage yet?'  -  Yes, regularly.  I've been meaning to fix the lid.  I got 'em crawling all over the house.  Upside is, we don't have a rodent problem anymore.  
'Can it kill you?'  -  Yes, it has, several times in fact.  
'What are you going to do with it?'  -  I'm currently looking for a mad scientist with some uranium.  I'd like to get these things the size of a Buick.  I won't need a watch dog then.  
'Why do you spend so much money on them?'  -  I wanted to invest in something, and have had no success in breeding my Beanie Babies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Dec 9, 2013)

TroLLageK said:


> I'm always getting really mean remarks. Example, today I came into class late (as per usual), and my teacher asked how I was, how my tarantulas were, etc. I said fine, nothing new. But other kids in my class always make comments about, "I'd squish it", "They are gross", "I would hate to have those in my house", etc. I just find it pretty rude. Okay, you don't like them. I never asked you what you would do if they were in your house. You wouldn't like it if I whipped a brick at your dogs head now, would you? Of course not.
> It's really frustrating how stubborn people are too. I've wanted to bring my Rosie and my Emperor Scorpion into Science class, but all the kids are all, "oh my god no I'd be so scared I'll throw a text book at it" yada yada. They don't WANT to learn, they don't want to actually see the true beauty of tarantulas. It's stupid, it's dumb, it's arrogant. Ugh, and this is why I like spiders- because they don't judge you. They just sit in their hole and poo.


I always just try to stay off the subject of my Ts. That is how I get around that sort of thing. However that is made difficult by my teachers making comments about them in class, as stated in my previous comment. Fortenatley they usually never listen while they are doing this. 

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 9, 2013)

TroLLageK said:


> I'm always getting really mean remarks. Example, today I came into class late (as per usual), and my teacher asked how I was, how my tarantulas were, etc. I said fine, nothing new. But other kids in my class always make comments about, "I'd squish it", "They are gross", "I would hate to have those in my house", etc. I just find it pretty rude. Okay, you don't like them. I never asked you what you would do if they were in your house. You wouldn't like it if I whipped a brick at your dogs head now, would you? Of course not.
> It's really frustrating how stubborn people are too.


Rather than let rude people bother you, or get down to their level of stupidity, respond with humor and sarcasm, and do it politely and with a smile.  If they can see they're iritating you, they'll keep doing it.  It's ignorance and their distrust of people who don't conform to stereotypes.  Typical peer pressure crap.  You want to keep the upper hand in those situations and show just how ridiculous their comments are.  It's not like they're hard to outsmart.  You're not up against high IQ's.


----------



## Driller64 (Dec 9, 2013)

prairiepanda said:


> My friend's mom legitimately asked me* if tarantulas can fly.* I was so shocked. At first I assumed she was joking, but she was 100% serious.
> I said "They don't have wings. How could they fly?"
> and her response was "Well, they're bugs aren't they?"
> 
> ...


Has your friend's mom suffered any severe head injuries or any sort of brain damage in the past year? Just asking. 

Sorry if I come off as cruel but that is just pure stupidity, I'm sorry. 

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawk (Dec 9, 2013)

Why are so many people worried about spiders or tarantulas biting, when there are animals that they own, that can inflict more damage than a spider or tarantula ever could.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hawk said:


> Why are so many people worried about spiders or tarantulas biting, when there are animals that they own, that can inflict more damage than a spider or tarantula ever could.


Duh.  Look at how many people are bitten by dogs, man's best friend.  And yet they're worried about a spider in a cage in someone's house?   This is where you can use humor to point out the lack of logic.

---------- Post added 12-09-2013 at 12:59 PM ----------




Driller64 said:


> Has your friend's mom suffered any severe head injuries or any sort of brain damage in the past year?


That could explain a lot, and not just their fear of spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pperrotta03 (Dec 9, 2013)

I keep my rats (dumbo eared cutest things in the world) at work. People come in, they see them, and our conversation usually starts with an "ewww those are so gross." I get this multiple times every day. Doesnt bother me most of the time, but this one lady came in with her dog in her purse and started saying they were ugly and gross and all negative things, just being plain rude. I looked at her dog and (even though it was rather cute) said "well I think your dog is ugly." Right after she looked at me stunned. I continued by saying "yeah it isnt nice to say peoples pets are ugly. I love my rats and thats why I have them." I felt bad saying that, but she was the one that should have felt bad.

tappy tappa taparoo

---------- Post added 12-09-2013 at 02:19 PM ----------

Edit: and with regards to biting, I would love if my scorps bit me instead of stinging. I get asked if my scorps bite on a daily basis. Or if they are poisonous. Oh and one guy told me not to open my millipede tank because they bite and can kill you.

tappy tappa taparoo


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 9, 2013)

pperrotta03 said:


> tappy tappa taparoo
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-09-2013 at 02:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Did you tell him that a millipede is not the same thing as a centipede?


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 9, 2013)

pperrotta03 said:


> I keep my rats (dumbo eared cutest things in the world) at work. People come in, they see them, and our conversation usually starts with an "ewww those are so gross." I get this multiple times every day. Doesnt bother me most of the time, but this one lady came in with her dog in her purse and started saying they were ugly and gross and all negative things, just being plain rude. I looked at her dog and (even though it was rather cute) said "well I think your dog is ugly." Right after she looked at me stunned. I continued by saying "yeah it isnt nice to say peoples pets are ugly. I love my rats and thats why I have them." I felt bad saying that, but she was the one that should have felt bad.
> 
> tappy tappa taparoo
> 
> ...


I have rats too  but they're just the regular feeder rats. A friend of mine saved their pregnant mom from the feeder bin and I have two of the babies (sisters)  
Luckily all of the people I talk to think they are adorable xD


----------



## Tomoran (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm amazed out how similar and universally ignorant everyone's questions are! The last moronic one I was asked, and this was by a teacher, was, "aren't you afraid that one will escape and reproduce, and you'll be infested with them?" Ugh.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 9, 2013)

Tomoran said:


> I'm amazed out how similar and universally ignorant everyone's questions are! The last moronic one I was asked, and this was by a teacher, was, "aren't you afraid that one will escape and reproduce, and you'll be infested with them?" Ugh.


Well, if you've seen any movies on the subject ('Arachnophobia', 'Kingdom of the Spiders', 'Tarantula', etc) you'll know it's a legitimate question.   All of us are just one lab accident away from mutant giant spiders taking over our neighborhoods.  Then we'll see who's laughing, buster.  

Actually my stepmother has the same concerns.  I point out that they're all over the American southwest and the Bahamas, and that Florida is surrounded.  And with all that, do you ever hear of tarantulas causing any problems in those places, or anywhere else?  What exactly do they think spiders will do without supervision?  Ring doorbells and soap windows?  Abduct small children and give them funny haircuts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lizardman905 (Dec 9, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Well, if you've seen any movies on the subject ('Arachnophobia', 'Kingdom of the Spiders', 'Tarantula', etc) you'll know it's a legitimate question.   All of us are just one lab accident away from mutant giant spiders taking over our neighborhoods.  Then we'll see who's laughing, buster.
> 
> Actually my stepmother has the same concerns.  I point out that they're all over the American southwest and the Bahamas, and that Florida is surrounded.  And with all that, do you ever hear of tarantulas causing any problems in those places, or anywhere else?  What exactly do they think spiders will do without supervision?  Ring doorbells and soap windows?  Abduct small children and give them funny haircuts?


 /\ don't give them any ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 9, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Well, if you've seen any movies on the subject ('Arachnophobia', 'Kingdom of the Spiders', 'Tarantula', etc) you'll know it's a legitimate question.   All of us are just one lab accident away from mutant giant spiders taking over our neighborhoods.  Then we'll see who's laughing, buster.
> 
> Actually my stepmother has the same concerns.  I point out that they're all over the American southwest and the Bahamas, and that Florida is surrounded.  And with all that, do you ever hear of tarantulas causing any problems in those places, or anywhere else?  What exactly do they think spiders will do without supervision?  Ring doorbells and soap windows?  Abduct small children and give them funny haircuts?


Well to be fair, while the science behind it is still sorta BS, Arachnophobia had the most believable explanation as to the existence of the killer spiders. 

I can't blame the movies so much as I can the people who watch them and don't comprehend the fact that they're fictional and made for entertainment.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 9, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> Well to be fair, while the science behind it is still sorta BS, Arachnophobia had the most believable explanation as to the existence of the killer spiders.
> 
> I can't blame the movies so much as I can the people who watch them and don't comprehend the fact that they're fictional and made for entertainment.


My favorite was always Eight Legged Freaks, that is the most hilairious spider movie ever!


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 9, 2013)

If You haven't seen it, check out Arachnophobia. It may change your mind.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 9, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> If You haven't seen it, check out Arachnophobia. It may change your mind.


I haven't haha x) if it's on netflix I may watch it this weekend


----------



## klawfran3 (Dec 9, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> My favorite was always Eight Legged Freaks, that is the most hilairious spider movie ever!


ice spiders is one of mine. I have never seen such bad acting and horrible CGI effects. i nearly cried laughing watching it.

kingdom of the spiders is a really good one. its pretty cheesy, but its very fun to watch.


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 9, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I haven't haha x) if it's on netflix I may watch it this weekend


Cool, have fun.

I really try not to let the negativity of others get to me. Honestly though, if you show someone a picture of a P. metallica or a GBB and they don't think it's beautiful, by all means punch them in the face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Dec 9, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> Cool, have fun.
> 
> I really try not to let the negativity of others get to me. Honestly though, if you show someone a picture of a P. metallica or a GBB and they don't think it's beautiful, by all means punch them in the face


My versi sling gets them every time.  That sapphire blue cutie, with the big awkward feet, makes everyone reconsider their hatred of spiders.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 9, 2013)

PlaidJaguar said:


> My versi sling gets them every time.  That sapphire blue cutie, with the big awkward feet, makes everyone reconsider their hatred of spiders.


Post a picture!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scorpionchaos (Dec 9, 2013)

I watched 8 legged freaks with my brother when we were 10-11, we didn't go near our Rosie for almost a month after that movie 

Can it kill you, your insane, they crave human flesh, the bite can give you a erection (Brazilian wondering spider can but it's 24 hours not your whole life, scorpions bite, there poisonous, they latch on to your face everything that makes no sense I've probably heard it after working at a petstore for 5 years. The one that bugs me the most is the did you tKe out the venom? Do you milk them? Do you cut off the stingers? You have to cut off the stingers? The saddest one was probably "whaaaa! Isnt it going to lay it eggs in you?

People these days


----------



## Jterry (Dec 10, 2013)

PlaidJaguar said:


> My versi sling gets them every time.  That sapphire blue cutie, with the big awkward feet, makes everyone reconsider their hatred of spiders.


Agreed! Co-workers and strangers aside, most of my actual friends have grown to appreciate my spider love. And the thing that gets most of them is when they come over and I say, "Hey! My OBT/ A. versi/ GBB molted! Want to see its new colors?" and they go, "uhh... yeah, okay..." The look on their face when they see the beautiful colors is ALWAYS priceless. They never expect to like what they see. More than anything else, I love it when I can get someone to say that they never thought a tarantula could be so pretty. It makes my day! And after the first experience like that, they will frequently ask to see them every time they come over :biggrin:


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 10, 2013)

scorpionchaos said:


> People these days


It's a sad commentary on the American educational system.  Of the thousands and thousands of hours they spend in classrooms, how much of it is spent learning about the natural world and their place in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tomoran (Dec 10, 2013)

Not much as you would hope, I can tell you...at least at the high school level, the curriculum just doesn't allow for it. I can't tell you how much time I spend trying to instill a healthy respect in students for animals and their environments. Teenage boys seem to have the propensity to want to destroy or kill anything that moves, and I've had more than one site a craptacular Si Fi "giant attacking animal" movie in their defense. I had a kid tell me just last week that there is a tarantula with a three-foot legspan that eats dogs and small children... Funny, but so sad.

However, they DO know how to make ice cream from salt and ice! :sarcasm:



Poec54 said:


> It's a sad commentary on the American educational system.  Of the thousands and thousands of hours they spend in classrooms, how much of it is spent learning about the natural world and their place in it?


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 10, 2013)

I kind of envy the anglophone (English speaking) countries - contrary to English, my native language does not have separate words for "venomous" and "poisonous", thus I am deprived of the possibility of making sarcastic jabs centered around that way-too-common misconception.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> I kind of envy the anglophone (English speaking) countries - contrary to English, my native language does not have separate words for "venomous" and "poisonous", thus I am deprived of the possibility of making sarcastic jabs centered around that way-too-common misconception.


My Spanish speaking friend thinks English doesn't have enough words. Such as there's no way to distinguish "Aunt" from the maternal side or paternal side in a single word, but in Spanish there is. Conversely Spanish only has one word for the words "on" and "in", and no words for the word "shade", so in English if they translate Span. to English literally for speaking they say "Is there any shadow at the..."  instead of using shade.  The difficulty in some languages for a native English speaker is learning a language which has gender.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Dec 10, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Post a picture!





I adore this spider.


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 10, 2013)

IME A.versi slings are indeed THE way to sneak into the minds of 'commonfolk'.

Several friends of mine have negative/wary neutral reactions to my tarantulas, even on photos..


..but most of them end their rants by "....but that blue one is really cute.."

Here's my fuzzball ambassador


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow you guys those are gorgeous! Now they're on my wishlist xD


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't forget it's a sling coloration, they lose the CuSO[SUB]4[/SUB].5H[SUB]2[/SUB]O blue as they grow up


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Don't forget it's a sling coloration, they lose the CuSO[SUB]4[/SUB].5H[SUB]2[/SUB]O blue as they grow up


So yours is only a sling?


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 10, 2013)

If it's blue, then it's a sling.


----------



## klawfran3 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Don't forget it's a sling coloration, they lose the CuSO[SUB]4[/SUB].5H[SUB]2[/SUB]O blue as they grow up


xD was it really necessary to give the chemical composition of copper sulfite? But I agree. They aren't slings for long. Luckily the adults are nice too. I feel pretty bad for them when someone goes to a show and says "wow! Look how pretty" and buys a sling that looks pretty now but becomes ugly, or not what they expected later. I'm not saying A versicolor adults are ugly. They're beautiful. But some slings look nice now and change dramatically. When this happens, some people just get rid of them, which is really sad.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 10, 2013)

Aww that isn't very nice  it always amazes me how people can have such a drastic disregard for living things.


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 10, 2013)

klawfran3 said:


> xD was it really necessary to give the chemical composition of copper sulfite? But I agree. They aren't slings for long. Luckily the adults are nice too. I feel pretty bad for them when someone goes to a show and says "wow! Look how pretty" and buys a sling that looks pretty now but becomes ugly, or not what they expected later. I'm not saying A versicolor adults are ugly. They're beautiful. But some slings look nice now and change dramatically. When this happens, some people just get rid of them, which is really sad.


Sulfate actually, not sulfite. And if you have ever seen the crystals, you must admit it's a pretty fitting colour.
I actually know a person who "would buy the blue one, if it stayed blue".

Mine's blue for over a year, though. Just takes its time...well, I don't really powerfeed but the temps are kind of alright.
(s)he's considerably more fuzzy though, if you noticed. When I got Taz, (s)he looked quite scrawny, but got more and more fuzz as time and moults went by.

Takin' a stroll







After first moult













After the second 







After the third 







different cam







The picture in previous post is after the latest, 4th one, but here's another


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Sulfate actually, not sulfite. And if you have ever seen the crystals, you must admit it's a pretty fitting colour.
> I actually know a person who "would buy the blue one, if it stayed blue".
> 
> Mine's blue for over a year, though. Just takes its time...well, I don't really powerfeed but the temps are kind of alright.
> ...


Wow that is absolutely gorgeous! I can see why you wouldn't wanna power-feed her


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 10, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Wow that is absolutely gorgeous! I can see why you wouldn't wanna power-feed her


The babies are certainly pretty, but the adults are prettier IMO. 

Also you must be using a really good-quality camera for those pics, because I cannot for the life of me, get a decent picture of my sling. It hardly leaves its web, so getting a picture is a pain.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 10, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> The babies are certainly pretty, but the adults are prettier IMO.
> 
> Also you must be using a really good-quality camera for those pics, because I cannot for the life of me, get a decent picture of my sling. It hardly leaves its web, so getting a picture is a pain.


They're both quite pretty, but I have to go with the slings being the prettier colors


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm an avic maniac. Love me the entire genus. Been an admirer from afar for awhile before I rescued mine. Now I have one I'm paying for and picking up on the 21st and an order coming after Christmas almost all avic. I like them just as much as tapis (I'm a tapi maniac as well only I have never had one myself. I'm sure that will change)


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 10, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> I'm an avic maniac. Love me the entire genus. Been an admirer from afar for awhile before I rescued mine. Now I have one I'm paying for and picking up on the 21st and an order coming after Christmas almost all avic. I like them just as much as tapis (I'm a tapi maniac as well only I have never had one myself. I'm sure that will change)


Avics are what got me into the hobby


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 10, 2013)

I think I'm getting purpurea next.


Unless they have a P.rufilata when it's time to get another T (after I send my G.pulchripes for breeding)


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 10, 2013)

purpurea are nice. im more of a sapphire pink toe man myself (avicularia diversipes) but all avics are my friends


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm just not fond of the adult colors of the diversipes. I mean, if someone wanted to give me one for a discounted price or something I'd take it, but it's pretty much on the bottom of my list as far as  Avics go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Dec 10, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> I'm just not fond of the adult colors of the diversipes. I mean, if someone wanted to give me one for a discounted price or something I'd take it, but it's pretty much on the bottom of my list as far as  Avics go.


Really?  I think they're gorgeous.  I mean, they pale in comparison to the spectacular sling colors, but I think they're still a very pretty spider at maturity.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Don't forget it's a sling coloration, they lose the CuSO[SUB]4[/SUB].5H[SUB]2[/SUB]O blue as they grow up


Copper sulfate is a MUCH brighter blue than A. versi, you should know that Hydra =)

Get the P. rufilata if you want a new experience with a fast growing beautiful OW T. It is growing like a weed.


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 11, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Copper sulfate is a MUCH brighter blue than A. versi, you should know that Hydra =)
> 
> Get the P. rufilata if you want a new experience with a fast growing beautiful OW T. It is growing like a weed.


Depends on the lighting and angle of view on the versi  and strictly speaking, copper(II) sulfate is white-ish, it's the hydrated form that(s blue. Try heating up some crystals, they'll lose colour, then slowly regain it, as the compound is hygroscopic (absorbs humidity from air)


----------



## viper69 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Depends on the lighting and angle of view on the versi  and strictly speaking, copper(II) sulfate is white-ish, it's the hydrated form that(s blue. Try heating up some crystals, they'll lose colour, then slowly regain it, as the compound is hygroscopic (absorbs humidity from air)


No way man haha. Find me a pic of that which matches a versi..I've never seen it that deep blue.  I've heated it long ago. I'd rather clean house by throwing sodium in the sink


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't mean putting it on a Bunsen burner LOL

but hey, if you're going to do it, add some phenolphtalein to the water in the sink and have the kitchen painted pink/purplish!

This might do. As I said, it's all about the lighting.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> I don't mean putting it on a Bunsen burner LOL
> 
> but hey, if you're going to do it, add some phenolphtalein to the water in the sink and have the kitchen painted pink/purplish!
> 
> This might do. As I said, it's all about the lighting.


Oh purple..now that's a great idea!!! Man is that stuff explosive in such small quantities. My chem prof told when cesium is put into water, all it takes is one stir and it catches on fire to start!


WOW..I sense Photoshopped crystals!! Or a nice flashbulb heating up that abdomen hahah  J/K  *you are right*...the lighting!!


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 11, 2013)

Actually, the explosive part of the reaction comes from the hydrogen released - the reaction is HIGHLY exothermic so the hydrogen easily ignites.

2 Na + 2 H[SUB]2[/SUB]O => 2 NaOH + H[SUB]2[/SUB]


----------



## viper69 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Actually, the explosive part of the reaction comes from the hydrogen released - the reaction is HIGHLY exothermic so the hydrogen easily ignites.
> 
> 2 Na + 2 H[SUB]2[/SUB]O => 2 NaOH + H[SUB]2[/SUB]



Yep indeed. I think highly is an understatement haha. I remember watching paper towels catch on fire by accident. Then I remember going into the chem stock room, seeing a block of pure sodium, prob the size of 2 bricks, submerged in a liquid of course, and this pure silver color. What I found so cool is that it's relatively soft, very easy to cut with a butter knife. I'm sure that block would have leveled the building.


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 11, 2013)

We derailed the thread quite a lot, didn't we?

Backtracking the thread, we were discussing the role of A.versicolor slings as the "ambassadors" to the general public, helping to change the general view on tarantulas by its cuteness.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> We derailed the thread quite a lot, didn't we?
> 
> Backtracking the thread, we were discussing the role of A.versicolor slings as the "ambassadors" to the general public, helping to change the general view on tarantulas by its cuteness.


It's true, they see blue Ts and go "wow"  I haven't had one person NOT go wow when I show them any pic of a blue T, be it those GBBs, Sinapore Blue, or P. metallica


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 11, 2013)

I've received less-than-enthusiastic reactions from some people, but those were strong arachnophobiacs, and even they hesitantly admitted a certain aesthetic quality of an A.versi sling. 
On the other side of the spectrum, I cannot visit a certain faraway friend without bringing her a versi sling of her own 

My GBB sling also gets positive / amazed reactions despite not being blue.


----------



## misslovebunny (Dec 11, 2013)

I often get " they have their fangs removed right?" or even better, "you keep them all in teh same tank?" .....ugh...lol!


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 11, 2013)

misslovebunny said:


> I often get " they have their fangs removed right?"


Suggested response: "Yeah, they've been removed.  I have them right here in my pocket.  I put them back in the spider when I feed it, like dentures."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silberrücken (Dec 11, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Suggested response: "Yeah, they've been removed.  I have them right here in my pocket.  I put them back in the spider when I feed it, like dentures."


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Perfect.


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 11, 2013)

misslovebunny said:


> I often get " they have their fangs removed right?" or even better, "you keep them all in teh same tank?" .....ugh...lol!


 Yup I've gotten both of those before. I also have had people tell me they didn't know there was more than one species of tarantula. That one sort of blew my mind.... I've had people ask me if I just them roam around my home freely as well.


----------



## ClosetCollector (Dec 11, 2013)

I love this thread! I just started collecting T's about 6 months ago, it may just be my area but I get so many stupid questions my head spins. 

Of course there is the do they bite?  To which I reply, " they can" 

Are they Poisonous?  "Not enough to kill a human" 

How many do you have? 20 + The reply, "oh wow you must have a huge cage for that many"... 

Isn't it too cold to keep things from Texas in Minnesota? Seriously? No, then I break out the pics and explain they come from all parts of the world.. Then there is "oh wow" I thought they were all brown? and the oh I thought they were bigger? (sling Pics) Do I really need to explain that everything grows...? They molt I say, Oh like a bird? Yes exactly like a bird!! 

Can you hold them? Do you hold them? If it bites you wont it dissolve your finger? UM, Never been bitten but ill let ya know! LOL  

Can't they just crawl right out of a fish tank? 'Yeah if you don't put a lid on it." 

Why would you pay for spiders? I have spiders in my house already? 

If it gets out will you smash it, move away, bomb your house? " Yes all of the above, I will smash it move away and watch the house explode in the rear view mirror!! 

If it gets out will it kill/eat your cat, dog, 3 year old son? Of course, that's why I keep them, home population control! 

What do you do with them? Tarantula training, I am upping the anti flea circuses are so last year.... 

I know spiders eat flies and everything, but what do tarantulas eat? " people, cats and dogs, sheesh I thought we went through this!! 

Then there is the your gross, their gross, that's gross and if I were you I wouldn't let my son anywhere near those things!! Oh and by the way now that I know you have a room full of spiders I will never be over to your house again!! Sweet, I hate entertaining company!! 

I cannot believe the amount of questions, comments and opinions I get about this hobby. My son loves all the T's he loves to look at them ask questions and watch them eat! I used to be afraid of spiders, now I am amazed by them. Even when I was afraid I never showed my son, because he wasn't afraid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordWaffle (Dec 11, 2013)

ClosetCollector said:


> If it gets out will you smash it, move away, bomb your house? " Yes all of the above, I will smash it move away and watch the house explode in the rear view mirror!!


This made me laugh a lot.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 11, 2013)

ClosetCollector said:


> I love this thread! I just started collecting T's about 6 months ago, it may just be my area but I get so many stupid questions my head spins.



I think that's part of the hobby everywhere.


----------



## Driller64 (Dec 11, 2013)

ClosetCollector said:


> What do you do with them?





ClosetCollector said:


> Then there is the your gross, their gross, that's gross and if I were you I wouldn't let my son anywhere near those things!! Oh and by the way now that I know you have a room full of spiders I will never be over to your house again!!


Either of those statements are the points at which I would have to resist the urge to slam the person's head onto the nearest desk. :evil:


----------



## Hellion299 (Dec 11, 2013)

"Can it jump on me?" She was standing at least 15 feet away.


----------



## iamthegame06 (Dec 11, 2013)

i was at a movie shoot not too long ago..some chick asked me "are those stingers?" she was talking about spinnerets lol


----------



## Hellion299 (Dec 11, 2013)

That's awesome! Lol


----------



## Driller64 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tomoran said:


> Teenage boys seem to have the propensity to want to destroy or kill anything that moves


I appear to be one of the exceptions then.


----------



## klawfran3 (Dec 12, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> I'm an avic maniac. Love me the entire genus. Been an admirer from afar for awhile before I rescued mine. Now I have one I'm paying for and picking up on the 21st and an order coming after Christmas almost all avic. I like them just as much as tapis (I'm a tapi maniac as well only I have never had one myself. I'm sure that will change)


I have two a. Avics and I'm no sure if ill get any more. They're a little too temperamental, and are quite "annoying" if that's the word. I'm honestly surprised one hasn't killed itself yet. At the slightest disturbance they kamikaze off the cork arm with no regards to what is below them. They have hit the walls with a sickening thud, landed abdomen down on some wood, or bounced a bit. They're so reckless that I am always worried they're going to get hurt, and they are the only tarantulas i have that have tried biting me and succeeded. it's a little too much for me. Maybe I just got some psycho ones or something, I dunno


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 12, 2013)

klawfran3 said:


> I have two a. Avics and I'm no sure if ill get any more. They're a little too temperamental, and are quite "annoying" if that's the word. I'm honestly surprised one hasn't killed itself yet. At the slightest disturbance they kamikaze off the cork arm with no regards to what is below them. They have hit the walls with a sickening thud, landed abdomen down on some wood, or bounced a bit. They're so reckless that I am always worried they're going to get hurt, and they are the only tarantulas i have that have tried biting me and succeeded. it's a little too much for me. Maybe I just got some psycho ones or something, I dunno


If you want an Avic that is super-docile I'd suggest A. metallica.


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 12, 2013)

I recently had someone ask me if I defanged mine and I went like "Are you nuts? I want my Ts to live happily, not starve to death" - granted it was a buddy I know but I got so upset with that question...geez. People apparently seriously belive in the most stupid of media publications apparently...


----------



## klawfran3 (Dec 12, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> If you want an Avic that is super-docile I'd suggest A. metallica.


Is it hardy? I know avics are really fragile even though they're recommended as beginner T's.


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 12, 2013)

klawfran3 said:


> Is it hardy? I know avics are really fragile even though they're recommended as beginner T's.


They're really not all that fragile. Slings are what are fragile not the adults, and even they are easy to keep alive usually when provided with a combination of good ventilation and humidity. I actually keep my metallica on the dry side and it's done just fine for as long as I've had it.


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 13, 2013)

I finally had "Does it bite?" asked. I've been asked so so many others (don't they all live together? don't you have tons of babies by now? why do you have spiders?) but so far, no one has been...erhm...genius enough to ask this question. Today while waiting for the guy at one of my LPS to deal with all the easy customers, a customer came up to order a large bag of bedding, saw me with a g.rosie out, talking to the guy and immediately bug-eyed "Omg is that a spider?!" "....ye...ahhh" "Does it bite?!" "...of course it does....does your snake bite?" "well she can" "well there you go"...


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 13, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Oh purple..now that's a great idea!!! Man is that stuff explosive in such small quantities. My chem prof told when cesium is put into water, all it takes is one stir and it catches on fire to start!


Sorry to derail, but I wanted to address this. Caesium EXPLODES immediately when it comes in contact with water, no stirring necessary. As you go down the periodic table in the alkali metals, their reactions with water increase dramatically. In keeping with the trend, Francium would be the most extreme, but it is highly radioactive, and decays rapidly into radium, radon, and something else if I remember correctly.

---------- Post added 12-13-2013 at 11:07 AM ----------




viper69 said:


> What I found so cool is that it's relatively soft, very easy to cut with a butter knife. I'm sure that block would have leveled the building.


I always found that cool as well. I would be less concerned about it blowing anything up (I'm guessing it was sarcasm) than where they got a piece of sodium that large.. I've never seen any that big. I'm skeptical that you could even ship a piece that size, but I don't know much about those regulations.

Edit: Astatine is the third


----------



## klawfran3 (Dec 13, 2013)

McGuiverstein said:


> Sorry to derail, but I wanted to address this. Caesium EXPLODES immediately when it comes in contact with water, no stirring necessary. As you go down the periodic table in the alkali metals, their reactions with water increase dramatically. In keeping with the trend, Francium would be the most extreme, but it is highly radioactive, and decays rapidly into radium, radon, and something else if I remember correctly.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-13-2013 at 11:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Dude. Two words: chemistry is awesome.


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 13, 2013)

Uh, yeah okay... arachnology is better though.

I never understood the logic behind certain questions like the one I mentioned about whether or not I keep them in tanks or just let them wander around the house. I'd like to mention as well that I am an individual who believes that most people are of at least average intelligence. I don't think it takes much intelligence to understand why letting a tarantula wander around the house is a bad idea, especially for the animal itself. Also what is so hard to understand about the fact that animals with teeth or fangs can bite?


----------

